# No Personal Agendas



## bloodwood (Oct 7, 2002)

A new trend has started on Martial Talk that I feel is getting a little out of hand. The constant promoting of books and CDs and the shameless plugs given at every opportunity are getting annoying. I believe we have a section for this sort of thing.(LIBRARY)
I am not referring to the discussion of a CD or book if that is what the thread is about or an announcement that a CD, book or video is now available, that's fine, but let it go at that unless there are questions needed to be answered.

The Modern Arnis section of MT is not a news stand or for the promotion of a personal advertising agenda.

If I'm out of line here, then let the Martial Talk family tell me so and I'll back off. 

And while I'm at it, we can also do without with fancy titles following a signature. If your speaking on a subject for a group then it's warranted, otherwise it's just fluff.

There is a time and place for everything.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2002)

You're right...we have an area for advertising things for sale, and a preferred place for reviews. (though we've been allowing art-specific reviews to be posted in the arts section too)

I've noticed a little bit of 'borderline' material, but not enough or blatant enough to really concern me...however I tend to only read about 20% of the posts here, less on really busy days.

Can you give me some examples (PM them if you'd feel more comfortable) and we'll look into it.


That said, what -I- personally see as an advertisement is a blatant "Go here, buy now" type.  The 'I read a great book' or 'my new whatayacallits now available' I see more in the review/press release area, than 'sales flyer'.

On the 'sigs', most folks are ok..theres a few borderline (content, size, etc)...any probs we've contacted em and they've tweaked em.  As to titles, some don't care, some are proud of em, and want to keep them visible.   No worries here, except for the shallow few who are so insecure in their own ranks/titles that they have to mock others by parodying them... thankfully I don't recall any members here doing that. 

In general, if theres a problem, let us know and we'll always be happy to look into things.  We aint perfect, but we try to be fair and thorough. 
:asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 8, 2002)

My sugestion to those wishing to promote a product. Bottom of the page, Advertising on Martial Talk. Prices look good and it will benefit the forum an in turn the rest of us.  :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *A new trend has started on Martial Talk that I feel is getting a little out of hand. The constant promoting of books and CDs and the shameless plugs given at every opportunity are getting annoying.
> 
> ...



Hi Blood,

As the primary offender, I'll answer your post.  A number of times I'll reference a book I have written and tell others to buy it.  We don't know each other so you don't know my sense of humor.  One of the things I like about MartialTalk is the rampant sense of humor which abounds in here.  Things get toasty now and again but there is a tasteful (somtimes, anyway) irreverency which tickles my funny bone.  hence, my constant plugs in the most inappropriate places (like right here - BTB).

As to the title - tough luck on that one.  I like the tltle, I post the title.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 8, 2002)

I stand by my posts, especially the Library part. Just remember that too much hawking and you can come off looking like a snake-oil salesman. With all the work that goes into a project, I'm sure nobody wants to be thought of in that respect. Maybe you should try a Martial Talk ad, you would target a large captive audiance. It could prove very profitable and relay more info about your product and help fund MT in the process.  
As for titles, if that is the title you wish to be associated with. so be it . Wear it with honor.

BLOODWOOD


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 8, 2002)

_Originally posted by bloodwood _

*I stand by my posts, especially the Library part. Just remember that too much hawking and you can come off looking like a snake-oil salesman. *

To some, perhaps.

*With all the work that goes into a project, I'm sure nobody wants to be thought of in that respect. *

True.

*Maybe you should try a Martial Talk ad, you would target a large captive audiance. It could prove very profitable and relay more info about your product and help fund MT in the process.*

Perhaps.  

*As for titles, if that is the title you wish to be associated with. so be it . Wear it with honor.*

That *is* the title I wish to be associated with and I *do* wear it with honor.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 8, 2002)

Let's give Dan a break, I don't know him but he has been hammered on the east and west coast Arnis forums this past week, geezzz!


:flame:  :lasma:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Dans good people.... (I won't mention the snoring though) 

hehehe


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Let's give Dan a break, I don't know him but he has been hammered on the east and west coast Arnis forums this past week, geezzz!
> 
> ...



As I agree that it can seem to be out of place sometimes, for some of the comments made by people, it can be addressed here like this thread.

Personally, I think Dan needs a little more Hammering.

Dan :hammer: Rich

I know sometimes I need a bigger hammer to get what people are telling me.

As Dan and I know each other, we feel comfortable saying these types of things to each other.
To others this would seem very uncalled for given the topics of the posts previously.

Bloodwood has his point of ads and appearance. He has given his point of view here, which is great. Now others and in particular Kaith and the rest of the Mods can monitor and make their usually tactful and classy suggestions. 

The rest of us will continue with our normal posting.

Rich
:asian: 

Now to return you to regularly scheduled posts.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Primo!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 9, 2002)

I hereby proclaim MartialTalk as officially having a sense of humor, decreed on this day, 9 October 2002.

It is soooooooo refreshing.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Part time proclamation artist


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

I see it both ways. If I hadn't met Mr. Anderson I would probably find his comments about his book repetitive. Having met him I understand how it fits in with his sense of humor and find it funny.

Of course that means the original poster is largely correct--unless you know Mr. Anderson, it probably plays poorly in this medium.


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 9, 2002)

:asian: 

Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Blood,
A quick question totally off the thread.  Where did you pick up your slogan you put beneath you name?  I've always liked it but never asked.

Dan


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, by the way Dan Anderson's newest ebook is now availible and.....
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

(Sorry all; couldn't resist)
Chad


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 9, 2002)

Dan,
It is a catchy saying isn't it. I came up with it on my own, or at least I hope I did. Sometimes you hear things in the past or remember bits of phrases from here or there, but can't remember where. Any way I'm pretty sure it's original.

What does it mean?
Be a leader not a follower. If your gonna take risks do it on your terms. No matter what your up against, take charge and do it your way.

:jediduel: 

Wow!! I hope I remember to do all this stuff.


----------

